# In need of a job



## DPHARRIS (Mar 25, 2008)

I have worked with anesthesiology for 20 years.  I have just retired, but need another job.  I am CPC certified and live in Hurdle Mills, North Carolina.  I am interested in other specialties.  Thanks, Donna   336-364-8106


----------

